# New Rhom Has Fin Rot Helppp!



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I posted this on another website but I really need the help from experts so Im posting it here also! I recently purchased a 6 inch rhom piranha from shark aquarium and put him in a 55 gallon tank with 5 dither fish (exodons). hes been very skittish and every time i walk by he would swim really fast and bump his head on the wall. Every day i would offer him a silver side, because thats what the lady at shark aquarium said they fed him, but he has not taken it. So for 5 days he has not eaten. Also, two days ago i noticed slight fin rot and today it escaladed to the point where he almost doesn't have a lower fin and his other fins are starting to go also turning white at the tip. I did a 50% water change, i took out the plastic plants, cleaned out the entire filter, used meds for fin rot, and also used meds for amonia. I added a heater and took out the exodons. I'm supposing its from all the stress but is there anything else I can do? Or am i doing something wrong? Any advice would help. thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If it's a new fish, it could very well be ammonia burn, but you also have exodons in the tank, which could be eating his fins. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I want to take pictures but he's hiding in a cave that i made for him recently. I don't want to chase him out and stress him even further. I'll observe the tank and see if he comes out.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well in the meantime, can you test your water and post your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels? I'd also get started on removing the exodons, as they definitely should not be in there with him if you are worried about the health of the rhom.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

PH lvl is 7.8, Ammonia level is .5 ppm, nitrite is 0, and nitrate is 5ppm


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tvbbnumber41 said:


> I posted this on another website but I really need the help from experts so Im posting it here also! I recently What't recently?purchased a 6 inch rhom piranha from shark aquarium and put him in a 55 gallon tank with 5 dither fish (exodons). Remove the exodons. They will probably just harass and nip at the rhom until they get eatenhes been very skittish and every time i walk by he would swim really fast and bump his head on the wall.Is he a finger chaser or skiddish? Every day i would offer him a silver side, because thats what the lady at shark aquarium said they fed him, but he has not taken it. So for 5 days he has not eaten.5 days no food = no problem for him Also, two days ago i noticed slight fin rot and today it escaladed to the point where he almost doesn't have a lower fin and his other fins are starting to go also turning white at the tip. Is the tank cycledI did a 50% water change, i took out the plastic plants, cleaned out the entire filter,Can you tell me how exactly you cleaned out the _ENTIRE_ filter. used meds for fin rot, and also used meds for amonia. I added a heater Did you not have a heater in before?and took out the exodons. I'm supposing its from all the stress but is there anything else I can do? Or am i doing something wrong? Any advice would help. thanks!


Can you tell me when the tank was setup/ cycled and what your filtration is?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

tvbbnumber41 said:


> PH lvl is 7.8, Ammonia level is .5 ppm, nitrite is 0, and nitrate is 5ppm


Without seeing pictures, I would guess that your fish has ammonia burn and the fins are melting away because of it... was the tank properly cycled before you added the fish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

When you cleaned out the filter how did you do it? Did you just rinse everything with tap water? This by the way is a big no no. Rinse your filter pads and media in the tank water you have removed. Did you properly cycle the tank before buying the fish and if so for how long? I have a feeling you you have killed off all the beneficial bacteria (thats if you had any to begin with). Your tank will now need to cycle.

Exos should not be placed in your piranha tank, get them out. Dont worry about him not eatting either, it can take quite awhile for him to do this. While you are getting bacteria in your filters you will need to do a couple of smaller water changes twice a week to keep the ammonia levels down. Do not use an ammonia remover!!! Small 25% water changes twice a week should be enough.

Did you say you just added a heater??? How long has he been in a tank without one? These fish need a constant temp. anywhere from 76-80 degrees as long as its constant!

As for his finrot/ammonia burn, this will get better as long as you keep up with the water changes stated above. You can also add a bit of aquarium salt.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

The aquarium has been running and maintained for about two years now with weekly 25% water changes. Before my piranha i had a jaguar cichlid which I recently had to give away due to his size. The aquascape of my tank before i rearanged everything was a small piece of driftwood and a huge plastic plant which the piranha would hide in. Before i put the piranha and the exodons in the tank, the tank was still being maintained. Also, before putting the piranha in i did one last 50% water change. Is it possible that the piranha is just really stressed out because of the sudden change and it not being able to hide properly and rather getting entangled in the plastic plant?

oh and i forgot to mention the tank has been kept at a constant temp of 70-72 degrees without a heater


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Were there always fish in the tank before you put the rhom and exodons in there or was it sitting empty after you got rid of the jag?


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

right after i got rid of the jag i left it running for 2 days without any fish, then I did a 50% water change and added the exodons to see if the water was okay. I did not do a water test (which i should have i know), the exodons seemed fined and accepted food immediately so the next day i added the piranha


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

70-72 degrees is to cold and Joe has a good point. How long did the tank sit empty without fish in it before you placed the Rhom in it? You need to feed beneficial bacteria ammonia. No fish, no ammonia = no bacteria.

Edit* If only left for two days then the bacteria should have been fine. What I am thinking is you had an ammonia spike. Just keep up your 2x a week 25% water changes and it should all balance out


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just raised the temp on the heater and I plan to do a small 10% percent water changes every other day. Thanks for the posts and I'll keep you guys updated. I really appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

When raising the heater remember to do it gradually. If it changes to fast you will stress and shock the Rhom.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would just remove the exodons, bump the temp up a bit, and keep an eye on things. Post pics when you can.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just tried getting pictures of him and his condition has definately worsened a lot. He almost does not have lower fins and his tail fin is going also. His top fin has a white spot on it which kind of looks like a fungal infection but I'm not sure. I tried taking pics best I can. I'm starting to panic. Maybe i put to much dechlornitizer during my water change?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just continue with freqent water changes to lower the ammonia and dose some general meds like melafix and pimafix. Getting the ammonia down should help clear this up. Bumping the temp up to around 79 should be done gradually.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres an update. I woke up this morning and the fin rot may have worsened, but it definately slowed down. I added a magnum 350 filter to the tank which i noticed I had in my garage, and inserted established media. Also, I did a 25% water change this morning. I plan on getting a uv sterilizer for this guy and some new meds. I also a tea spoon of non iodide salt for every 5 gallons of the tank and the tank temp is now at exactly 78. I only had him for a week but im really really becoming attatched to this fish and i hope he pulls through.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Another update, the tail fin has gotten darker. I'm not sure if this is a good sign but I'm hoping it is. I noticed white fungus on the lower fin so i added a little bit more salt.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Another update the fin rot has definately came to a halt now. The white fungus looking pieces on the lower tail and on the other fins are falling off. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Doesn't appear to be fin rot at all to me either. Looks more like ammonia burn like the others have already posted.

Did you have this fish shipped? 
If not, was he in transit a long time from Shark Aquarium to your place?


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

the transit was about 3 hours so maybe thats why?


----------

